

Reasons China and Japan may go to war over disputed islands - welder
http://www.businessinsider.com/reasons-china-and-japan-may-go-to-war-over-disputed-east-china-sea-islands-2013-1

======
welder
Chinese comments are more on the offensive and even pro-war so I wanted to
also share a Chinese version discussing the same topic:

<http://mini.miercn.com/article/16871.html>

<http://n7.chinaiiss.com/html/20131/22/w210c6_2.html>

